# $25 Disk Sander



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I spent today making a disk sander today. All I bought was a 1x10"x10 ft pine board, spray adhesive and a few packs of sheet sand paper. It works pretty good and I'm happy with it. 
But the paper dosent last too long. I'm going to have to by some sand paper meant for disk sanders. It's alittle over 9" wide.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very creative idea.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Great idea
I was just thinking about a disk sander purchase and you posted this !!!!
Would a different wood work better for the paper adhesion?
Plywood?

Thanks for the great idea !!!!!!!
I love this forum....


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> Great idea
> I was just thinking about a disk sander purchase and you posted this !!!!
> Would a different wood work better for the paper adhesion?
> Plywood?
> ...


I didn't have a problem with the paper sticking. I used locktight spray adhesive. It worked good. The paper just wears out and loses its grit quickly. I need to get the thicker more durable sheets made for disk sanders.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

I clean my sandpaper every now and then with some of packing foam that came with my DirecTV receiver. Really extends the life of the sandpaper.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

fboyles said:


> I clean my sandpaper every now and then with some of packing foam that came with my DirecTV receiver. Really extends the life of the sandpaper.


That's a good idea. I'll try that but it seems like the grit is coming right off the paper. But Im sure your idea will help it last longer. Thanks!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

A good quality sandpaper does work a lot better. You can buy the crepe sandpaper cleaners very cheap and highly recommend them. If you make a miter slot parallel to the disc you can rig up a way to sand mitered pieces for segmented work. 
Go here to get your discs. http://www.klingspor.com/


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I meant to say that a disc sander also makes a good tool sharpener. The middle of the disc has less surface speed so it's good for sharpening carbon steel tools. The outer surface is good for HSS tools. If you plan to do this buy the blue ceramic discs. They hold an edge much longer.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

I have wanted a disk sander for some time. I dont have a grinder so I use my small belt sander upside down in the vise to sharpen tools, hey what ever works. But as John mentioned you can sharpen tools with the sander and I will mention I use beeswax on the belt to help cool the tools. No sparks and the tool tip doesnt change color so i figure it makes a big differnece. (old trick for glass and a belt sander)..but with that all said I probably aint been around long enough to teach you guys any new tricks


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Trying to not hijack a disc sander thread, but since belt sanders were mentioned, for people using belt sanders, I use this graphite material on the steel platen under the belt to reduce friction. Works for me and inexpensive.

http://www.woodworkingshop.com/product/gr44890/http://www.woodworkingshop.com/product/gr44890/


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Dead link

http://www.woodworkingshop.com/search.aspx?q=Graphite


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

Good plan.I was contemplating an aluminum disc but I may try some wood-mdf.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

fboyles said:


> Dead link
> 
> http://www.woodworkingshop.com/search.aspx?q=Graphite


Thanks for fixing the link. Not sure what happened. I was on the page when I copied the URL. :blink:


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Tilaran said:


> Good plan.I was contemplating an aluminum disc but I may try some wood-mdf.


What is this tool? It looks like some sort of upside down, Steam Punk, one wheeled, front wheel drive go-cart.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

fboyles said:


> What is this tool? It looks like some sort of upside down, Steam Punk, one wheeled, front wheel drive go-cart.


That looks like an excellent use for an out of commission table saw! 

Is there going to be a belt sander on this as well?

On a side note, there is no reason you couldn't do this on a functional TS. You'd just have to pop one belt off and another on. It is like a home-made ShopSmith!

Looks like about a 2:1 reduction, presumably from 3450 RPM. If so, that matches the 1725 RPMs that a lot of stand-alone disk sanders use.


----------

